# CycloCross World Championships 2018 **Spoilers**



## Asa Post (3 Feb 2018)

A very muddy course in Valkenburg - requiring almost as much running as cycling.

Ben Tullett wins gold in the Men's Junior race.

Evie Richards wins gold in the Women's U23. Harriet Harnden (aged 16) comes 4th.

Women's elite race is at 2pm UK time today (Saturday), available on Eurosport but delayed by 2 hours.

*UCI YouTube Channel*
tv.uci.ch Sunday, February 04, 2018 11:00 Live - Men Under 23

* Live/replays from the UCI YouTube Channel are geo-blocked in the following territories: for Women & Men Elite: ...United Kingdom...

*British Eurosport 1 *
Saturday, February 03, 2018 16:00 Delayed - Women Elite
Sunday, February 04, 2018 16:00 Delayed - Men Elite

*Eurosport Player*
Sunday, February 04, 2018 14:05 Live - Men Elite


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2018)

Asa Post said:


> A very muddy course in Valkenburg - requiring almost as much running as cycling.
> 
> Ben Tullett wins gold in the Men's Junior race.
> 
> ...


I might just be being simple minded but I can't find any links on the UCI channel for the Women's Elite race ,which should be on now. If you've got one please post your link.


----------



## Asa Post (3 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I might just be being simple minded but I can't find any links on the UCI channel for the Women's Elite race ,which should be on now. If you've got one please post your link.


UCI have geo-blocked the Women's Elite race in the UK, and will block the Men's Elite race tomorrow (Damn them ).
As I understand it, they will be available with a two hour delay on Eurosport and Eurosport Player.

Original post has been amended to reflect this. Sorry to get you excited.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2018)

Asa Post said:


> UCI have geo-blocked the Women's Elite race in the UK, and will block the Men's Elite race tomorrow (Damn them ).
> As I understand it, they will be available with a one hour delay on Eurosport and Eurosport Player.
> 
> Original post has been amended to reflect this. Sorry to get you excited.


I wonder why they've blocked it when the rights haven't been made available to anyone in the UK. Eurosport player, by the way, doesn't have it listed on their schedule. Bemused. (Great results for Tullett and Richards though!)


----------



## Asa Post (3 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder why they've blocked it when the rights haven't been made available to anyone in the UK. Eurosport player, by the way, doesn't have it listed on their schedule. Bemused. (Great results for Tullett and Richards though!)


I've got it up live on EurosportPlayer:
https://gb.eurosportplayer.com/event/cyclocross-world-cup/6348cab0-b432-42ee-99d8-df2a33e5188b

My Eurosport schedule shows it as being on Eurosport 1 at 4pm.


----------



## sight-pin (3 Feb 2018)

Women's and Junior is on Youtube now just in case your not aware. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=14&v=w2RaZ0eEcxs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2018)

Asa Post said:


> I've got it up live on EurosportPlayer:
> https://gb.eurosportplayer.com/event/cyclocross-world-cup/6348cab0-b432-42ee-99d8-df2a33e5188b
> 
> My Eurosport schedule shows it as being on Eurosport 1 at 4pm.


Aha, silly me, I was using the Cycling filter thinking that Eurosport might classify it as cycling. Looking at ''All Sports'' shows it.


----------



## Asa Post (3 Feb 2018)

Women's Elite - full results:



Spoiler



1. 1 CANT Sanne 10003293940 BEL 1990 49:34 -
2. 8 COMPTON Katherine 10002288473 USA 1978 49:46 +0:12
3. 26 BRAND Lucinda 10006605680 NED 1989 50:00 +0:26
4. 23 MAJERUS Christine 10005669935 LUX 1987 50:29 +0:55
5. 47 BRANDAU Elisabeth 10002924229 GER 1985 51:00 +1:26
6. 9 KEOUGH Kaitlin 10006607906 USA 1992 51:19 +1:45
7. 40 LECHNER Eva 10003279085 ITA 1985 51:23 +1:49
8. 11 ANDERSON Elle 10007573155 USA 1988 51:31 +1:57
9. 16 PETIT Marlene 10006876573 FRA 1991 51:44 +2:10
10. 15 MANI Caroline 10003911508 FRA 1987 52:12 +2:38
11. 21 BRAMMEIER Nikki 10003109539 GBR 1986 52:23 +2:49
12. 39 NASH Katerina 10005326492 CZE 1977 52:29 +2:55
13. 20 WYMAN Helen 10003284947 GBR 1981 52:38 +3:04
14. 28 WORST Annemarie 10008082912 NED 1995 53:03 +3:2
15. 3 SELS Loes 10002932111 BEL 1985 53:07 +3:33
16. 41 ARZUFFI Alice Maria 10007816766 ITA 1994 53:10 +3:36
17. 4 VERSCHUEREN Jolien 10009103937 BEL 1990 53:12 +3:38
18. 29 VOS Marianne 10003114488 NED 1987 53:17 +3:43
19. 2 VAN LOY Ellen 10007053496 BEL 1980 53:27 +3:53
20. 5 VAN DE STEENE Kim 10007952566 BEL 1986 53:28 +3:54
21. 33 NUNO PALACIO Aida 10003145814 ESP 1983 53:49 +4:15
22. 18 ROCHETTE Maghalie 10008858306 CAN 1993 54:01 +4:27
23. 22 CRUMPTON Bethany 10007702285 GBR 1994 54:09 +4:35
24. 14 FERRAND PREVOT Pauline 10006629831 FRA 1992 54:14 +4:40
25. 27 KAPTHEIJNS Maud 10009484863 NED 1994 54:33 +4:59
26. 12 MCFADDEN Courtenay 10008979756 USA 1985 55:16 +5:42
27. 38 HAVLIKOVA Pavla 10002516627 CZE 1983 55:45 +6:11
28. 13 FAHRINGER Rebecca 10009868217 USA 1989 56:05 +6:31
29. 17 FERRIER BRUNEAU Christel 10051701182 CAN 1979 56:26 +6:52 
30. 34 GONZALEZ BLANCO Lucia 10005976190 ESP 1990 56:57 +7:23
31. 19 DYCK Mical 10003622528 CAN 1982 57:38 +8:04
32. 10 NOBLE Ellen 10009005725 USA 1995 57:45 +8:11
33. 30 DE JONG Thalita 10007917608 NED 1993 57:51 +8:17
34. 25 YONAMINE Eri 10009040885 JPN 1991 58:00 +8:26
35. 6 VERHESTRAETEN Karen 10005767541 BEL 1991 58:18 +8:44
36. 35 ODRIOZOLA MUGICA Olatz 10042220848 ESP 1983 58:44 +9:10 
37. 24 IMAI Miho 10009361894 JPN 1987 -1 LAP
38. 36 THRANE Kristina 10008172838 DEN 1990 -1 LAP
39. 48 LARKIN Maria 10009883775 IRL 1987 -1 LAP
40. 37 RIEDEL Stacey 10008996934 AUS 1995 -1 LAP
41. 46 TUROBOS Marta 10007882646 POL 1993 -2 LAP


----------



## Asa Post (3 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aha, silly me, I was using the Cycling filter thinking that Eurosport might classify it as cycling. Looking at ''All Sports'' shows it.


I think a workable plan to see tomorrow's races live is:
Men's U23 - 10:00am on UCI YouTube channel
Men's Elite - 2:05pm on EurosportPlayer


----------



## normgow (3 Feb 2018)

Try www.sebn.me for coverage tomorrow (Sunday). Ignore all the notices which appear telling you to update your player etc.
Just close down all the adverts and you should be OK


----------



## Asa Post (4 Feb 2018)

Men's U23 - Full results:


Spoiler



1.




*ISERBYT Eli 50:54*
2.



*NIEUWENHUIS Joris 51:22*
3.



*GRAS Yan 51:29*
4.



*TOUPALIK Adam 52:19*
5.



*AERTS Thijs 52:38*
6.



*BENOIST Antoine 52:49*
7.



*WOUTERS Sieben 53:19*
8.



*DORIGONI Jakob 53:50*
9.



*HECHT Gage 53:58*
10.



*KIELICH Timo 54:05*
11.



*PEETERS Yannick 54:18*
12.



*VANDEBOSCH Toon 54:20*
13.



*FINE Eddy 54:37*
14.



*CULLELL ESTAPE Jofre 54:40*
15.



*PIDCOCK Thomas 54:51 *
16.



*ARENSMAN Thymen 54:55*
17.



*DUBAU Lucas 55:03*
18.



*RUEGG Timon 55:06*
19.



*BAKX Kelvin 55:08*
20.



*TULETT Daniel 55:11*
21. *SALA Stefano 55:26*
22. *VAN DER HEIJDEN Maik 55:32*
23. *KUHN Kevin 55:41*
24. *MOBIS Maximilian 56:28*
25. *TURNER Ben 56:36*
26. *FEIJOO ALBERTE Ivan 56:42*
27. *DEKKER Jens 56:46*
28. *SCHMID Mauro 56:50*
29. *ELLWOOD Grant 57:00*
30. *SCHUERMANS Jelle 57:13*
31. *DUBAU Joshua 57:32*
32. *SMARZARO Daniel 57:39*
33. *VIDONI Matteo 57:58*
34. *PETROV Spencer 58:09*
35. *ULIK Matej 58:23*
36. *STEPHENSON Denzel 58:44*
37. *SCHREIBER Felix 58:53*
38. *JELINEK Josef 59:00*
39. *CHANCE Maxx 59:11*
40. *SMITH Nicholas 59:15*
41. *SCHUBERT Stepan 59:50*
42. *JUNQUERA SAN MILLAN Mario 1:00:01*
43. *FOLCARELLI Antonio 1:00:13*
44. *BUDZINSKI Tomasz 1:01:00*
45. *DINIZ Nicholas 1:01:12*
46. *HAHNEL Frederik 1:01:29*
47. *ANDRESEN Andreas Lund *Lap 4* 48:05*
48. *JACOBS Johan *Lap 4 *48:19*
49. *SORENSEN Carl Erik Schoulgin *Lap 4 *48:37*
50. *GOTKE Rasmus Wulff Norholm *Lap 4 *48:50*
51. *BELLAN Juraj *Lap 4 *49:16*
52. *FORSBY Hannes *Lap 4 *49:29*
53. *ODA Hijiri *Lap 4 *48:32*
54. *CONROY David *Lap 4 *49:35*
55. *WALKERDEN Ben *Lap 3 *37:17*
56. *CENIUCH Wojciech *Lap 3 *37:42*
57. *OCKENDEN William *Lap 3 *38:59*
58. *DARRASSON Gustaf *Lap 3 *39:14*
59. *PROSSER Declan *Lap 3 *38:31*
DNF *BRUNNER Eric *Lap 2 *14:34*
DNF *SULC Jakub *Lap 2 *22:16*


----------



## Asa Post (4 Feb 2018)

Elite Men - Full results:


Spoiler



1. 1 VAN AERT Wout 10007585986 BEL 1994 1:09:00 -
2. 4 VANTHOURENHOUT Michael 10007155651 BEL 1993 1:11:13 +2:13
3. 10 VAN DER POEL Mathieu 10007946203 NED 1995 1:11:30 +2:30
4. 3 AERTS Toon 10007586087 BEL 1993 1:12:16 +3:16
5. 12 VAN DER HAAR Lars 10006118660 NED 1991 1:13:29 +4:29
6. 42 BERTOLINI Gioele 10007946102 ITA 1995 1:13:42 +4:42
7. 6 MERLIER Tim 10007096239 BEL 1992 1:13:56 +4:56
8. 2 SWEECK Laurens 10006912646 BEL 1993 1:14:21 +5:21
9. 7 SOETE Daan 10007573660 BEL 1994 1:14:30 +5:30
10. 26 CHAINEL Steve 10002769231 FRA 1983 1:14:51 +5:51
11. 5 HERMANS Quinten 10007945189 BEL 1995 1:14:58 +5:58
12. 22 BOROS Michael 10006629326 CZE 1992 1:15:16 +6:16
13. 29 MOUREY Francis 10002377086 FRA 1980 1:15:27 +6:27
14. 54 MEISEN Marcel 10004853014 GER 1989 1:15:44 +6:44
15. 30 HYDE Stephen 10009113839 USA 1987 1:15:53 +6:53
16. 20 WILDHABER Marcel 10004313652 SUI 1985 1:16:06 +7:06
17. 13 VAN DER POEL David 10006631043 NED 1992 1:16:16 +7:16
18. 24 NESVADBA Jan 10006456241 CZE 1991 1:16:28 +7:28
19. 18 FORSTER Lars 10006915070 SUI 1993 1:16:41 +7:41
20. 38 ORTS LLORET Felipe 10009004715 ESP 1995 1:17:06 +8:06
21. 19 ZAHNER Simon 10002601200 SUI 1983 1:17:31 +8:31
22. 14 GODRIE Stan 10007097047 NED 1993 1:18:05 +9:05
23. 28 BOULO Matthieu 10005726216 FRA 1989 -1 LAP
24. 21 SAGESSER Severin 10006911636 SUI 1992 -1 LAP
25. 37 ESTEBAN AGUERO Ismael 10042078782 ESP 1983 -1 LAP
26. 11 VAN KESSEL Corne 10006118761 NED 1991 -1 LAP
27. 23 PAPRSTKA Tomas 10006629528 CZE 1992 -1 LAP
28. 32 WERNER Kerry 10006454322 USA 1991 -2 LAP
29. 43 FONTANA Marco Aurelio 10002962221 ITA 1984 -2 LAP
30. 44 BRAIDOT Daniele 10006444723 ITA 1991 -2 LAP
31. 27 CANAL Fabien 10005291837 FRA 1989 -2 LAP
32. 59 HARING Martin 10005540195 SVK 1986 -2 LAP
33. 61 FIELD Ian 10002985863 GBR 1986 -2 LAP
34. 49 VAN DEN HAM Michael 10008738569 CAN 1992 -2 LAP
35. 39 RUIZ DE LARRINAGA IBANEZ Javier 10001517931 ESP 1979 -2 LAP
36. 65 MILLBURN Garry 10004684474 AUS 1987 -2 LAP
37. 48 HANSEN Kenneth 10006695711 DEN 1991 -2 LAP
38. 35 KAISER Cody 10006678028 USA 1992 -3 LAP
39. 55 WEBER Sascha 10003356180 GER 1988 -3 LAP
40. 34 KISSEBERTH Jack 10010768091 USA 1993 -3 LAP
41. 63 ERIKSSON Martin 10007818382 SWE 1992 -3 LAP
42. 31 ORTENBLAD Tobin 10007817877 USA 1994 -3 LAP
43. 53 THILTGES Scott 10007064008 LUX 1992 -3 LAP
44. 36 COWIE Tristan 10006046720 USA 1989 -3 LAP
45. 40 HERNANDEZ GUTIERREZ Aitor 10002514405 ESP 1982 -3 LAP
46. 60 GLAJZA Ondrej 10007582855 SVK 1994 -3 LAP
47. 51 BAUSCH Gusty 10001373037 LUX 1980 -3 LAP
48. 33 POWERS Jeremy 10002947467 USA 1983 -3 LAP
49. 25 HEKELE Emil 10001515002 CZE 1977 -3 LAP
50. 56 MULLER Manuel 10008624900 GER 1995 -3 LAP
51. 50 MCCONNELL Mark 10008634293 CAN 1988 -3 LAP
52. 52 DIAS DOS SANTOS Vincent 10005674682 LUX 1990 -4 LAP
53. 57 KOSAKA Hikaru 10006697327 JPN 1988 -4 LAP
54. 58 TAKENOUCHI Yu 10003390536 JPN 1988 -4 LAP
55. 64 KINNING Glenn 10003825925 IRL 1983 -4 LAP
56. 62 OMARSSON Ingvar 10010957142 ISL 1989 -4 LAP
DNF 41 BRAIDOT Luca 10006120074 ITA 1991


----------



## arranandy (5 Feb 2018)

I was there. Fantastic weekend. Great atmosphere and some great racing on a mudbath of a course. Massive kudos to all the riders that competed


----------

